# Photos of my polar bear boy :D



## Aurora (Sep 16, 2007)

Some pictures of my man enjoying some cookie dough (after I took what I needed to bake cookies, which he also ate a good portion of hehe). Photos posted with permission, and I'm eager to show him off.  

View attachment bearbelly1.jpg


View attachment bearbelly2.jpg


View attachment bearbelly3.jpg


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Aurora said:


> and I'm eager to show him off.




And rightly so!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Sep 21, 2007)

He is quite cute and in an excellent shape


----------



## likeitmatters (Sep 21, 2007)

and how much does he weigh and how much has he gained please?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 21, 2007)

He's around 320 up from just under 300 when we met last year.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 21, 2007)

You are one lucky woman Aurora!

Bella xxx


----------



## likeitmatters (Sep 21, 2007)

how much bigger do you think he will grow before he wants to stop?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 21, 2007)

Hehe, well I don't think he's actively gaining. More a side effect of hanging around me I think! *laughs* Not that I'm complaining of course.


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 27, 2007)

he has the perfect shape. your a lucky woman (and also very pretty)


----------



## Aurora (Sep 28, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> he has the perfect shape. your a lucky woman (and also very pretty)



Aww. *blushes* Thanks. I certainly feel lucky.


----------



## otherland78 (Jul 3, 2008)

I would be so cool and thrilling to experience with a nice intriguing girl to get a bellys like him so squishy 

arggh !!!! why there are no girls like Skinny FFA here in berlin or in germany whoi would like to bew togehter with a nice intelligent guy who really like to be teased and fattened up bit by bit bye a nice girl who always finds new and more threats for me and my hmmm yeah still quit fit and slim belly ????


have a nidce day all FFA´s and guys


----------



## stefanie (Jul 3, 2008)

Sweet! Wishing you every happiness together.


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 8, 2008)

You are both gorgeous


----------

